# TMR with EPS... in white?



## milsson (Jul 27, 2014)

simple but nice


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Interesting.
Not sure how I feel about some of the stuff being painted but overall quite impressive.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

that thing is definitely a storm trooper.. I like it.


----------

